# blue ridge wma



## .50 cal. flinter (Oct 3, 2009)

Say, who.s all going to blue ridge the 8th ,9th,10th of oct. for their early bp hunt? bear, either sex deer, hog. i'll be there early thurs. morn.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't know anything about the area but I believe my son and I would love to go.


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Oct 3, 2009)

It'll be my first time up there to.Got a couple of food plots the dnr guy said were good.


----------



## earl (Oct 3, 2009)

Did they ever come out with a revised map showing what went back to National Forest ?


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Oct 3, 2009)

You can get a revised blue ridge wma map by punch in on google " ga. dnr then scroll down and click on wild life division. you can get a topo map of all the wma's there. NF land on blue ridge is left of winding gap rd and south of the road that hooks up to it.


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 3, 2009)

I'll be there Fri. and Sat. Blue Ridge is probably my favorite W.M.A.


----------



## knothead2 (Oct 5, 2009)

is there alot of bears up there?


----------



## knothead2 (Oct 5, 2009)

I am looking to hunt bears. i am going to chattahoochee wma bow hunting this weekend but blue ridge sounds good if they have the bears.


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 5, 2009)

yes they have bear


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 5, 2009)

Plenty of bears on Blue Ridge. I killed my first (and only) up there. Missed one that looked as big as a pony yrs. ago up there with a muzzleloader.


----------



## bearcat62 (Oct 13, 2009)

*BLue Ridge WMA Bear hunt dates for Nov & Dec?*

Anyone tell me what are the bear hunt dates for the Blue Ridge WMA this year. I searched and searched the online hunt guide and can't find a thing. PC illiterate and can't spell either I guess.
Any help is appreciated cause I want to be legal there.
Thanks,
Bearcat62


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 13, 2009)

Primitive weapons/either sex and bear-Oct. 8-10 Fireaems/buck only and bear/either sex last 2 days Nov. 25-28, Dec. 16-19. You must check in on all these hunts.


----------

